# Surface Algae?



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello!

24 hrs ago I added the suggested starting dose of Flourish Excel - 25ml/200lt. 12 hrs ago apply the usual recommended dose - 5ml/200l. My tank is 200lt I'm on the 15th day of cycling and is obviously planted. Tomorrow I get to do the water change.

My water parameters are:

pH 6.5
NH3 0
NO2 0.3 
I have no way to measure NO3
GH 4
KH 4
37.9 CO2 by KH relationship: pH

It strikes me that this afternoon at the surface noticed that the water is thick, is unclear but it is thick. Has no bubbles or anything like that.
Does anyone know what could be causing this?
Could be the residue of algae that is killing Excel?
Is it some kind of surface algae?

I do not know if this happens when you are cycling the tank or is the effect of Flourish Excel.

I appreciate comments


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Probably a protein scum. A little surface turbulence usually breaks it up. I have a high tech tank and when I get fast massive growth it gets heavy. I do w surface skim with a small water change to get rid of it. You could get a protein skimmer too.


----------



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty sure that's it Texas Gal,

Will get a protein skimmer. I'm not sure if I'm getting enough surface turbulence with my Acuaclear 70 with an Aquaclear 20 impeller. How much turbulence is enough without affecting the plants? Should I add a small powerhead to add turbulence?


----------



## IxIBluePitIxI (Feb 13, 2011)

You can lay a paper towels on the water surface when the water columns is still(filter off) and the paper towel will grab most of that bio waste at the surface. It will take a little more than one towel in a aquarium that size but it will help if it bothers you until you get the skimmer. I don't even bother with it in my small 20 Gal aquarium I don't think its a big problem IMHO but I don't have many fish in that tank. Increasing the surface aggetation will just mix the waste on the surface up in the water column kind of like sweeping dust and dirt under a rug you can't see it so...... it gone LOL. Increasing aggetation will help with the exchange that is being slowed because of that thick water surface thought.


----------



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, I got my surface skimmer an works like a charm. No more scum over the top...


----------

